# Où trouver studio.h et maths.h ?



## kitetrip (21 Octobre 2003)

Voila voila, je programme en C pour mes études et forcemment, la Fac ne propose que des PCs... Alors j'ai trouvé un programme (fait par Absoft, je sais plus c'est quoi désolé) et pour compiler, il me demande les librairies stdio.h et maths.h, que j'appelle dans mon programme... en cherchant sur google.fr, je trouve la description mais pas de fichier à télécharger...

Help !


----------



## thomzz (21 Octobre 2003)

As-tu installé les outils développeurs ? Sinon tu peux les trouver soit sur l'un des cd que tu as eu avec ton mac, soit sur le site d'Apple section developers ADC (c'est gratuit mais il faut t'inscrire).

Une fois installé tu as tout ce qu'il faut pour développer en C :
Project Builder pour gérer tes fichiers source, debugger, compiler... ou dans le Terminal tu aura la commande gcc pour compiler. 
stdio.h et math.h seront installées.


----------



## Bobbus (21 Octobre 2003)

Ces deux fichiers seront même plus exactement dans le répertoire /usr/include/

Bob


----------



## kitetrip (22 Octobre 2003)

Ok merci ! Je vais voir ça.


----------

